# Gluing an Accoustic



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

My old Arc Kraft archtop is slowly starting to fall apart. It has f holes, so no internal access.
The top is seperating from the side above the neck joint and seperating from the side at the back below the neck joint.approx. 2"long cracks. I could probably work a small blade into the cracks if I tried.
The neck and action is Ok and this is not a humidity thing. Just old age.
This is a beautiful sounding country/blues but I am not sure if I want to sink a lot into it. Could use a refinish, but would lose all its good old warn out looks.
Has any tried, say, squeezing some Elmers wood glue into the cracks and clamping? Is this something I shouldn't try at home.
Your comments are appreciated.
cheers
Riff


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Since the action is fine and the neck angle is still good, then if you can get a thin finger nail file in the crack (if you can open it up) and clean out the old glue first. Take a feeler guage and use that to help get the glue in the joint and clamp it. Don't over clamp, you don't want to damage the guitar. Titebond glue is best for this or a good quality carpenters glue if you can't fine the Titebond, (Red cap) is best.
Dennis


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Couger
thanks for the advice and moral support.
the past few weeks have been hectic and I haven't tackled the repair yet.
maybe this weekend. I finally found my clamps but i have to WD and steel brush them to remove the rust before I'm allowed to bring them in the house.
some people I know think my kitchen work table is just for eating on. go figure. LOL 
cheers
RIFF


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*Cougar2*

Well, I finally got around to gluing the guitar and it appears that the glue has done the trick. just some minor glue residue to clean up. the guitar is an old relic anyway and a real good look to it.
thank you for your interest and advice.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Riff,
Glad that it worked out for you. The residue will come off with a cloth with worm water on it.
Dennis


----------

